# Anyone know JunOS ? uboot & loader ?



## mikey777 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello
As JunOS is based on FreeBSD I'm suspecting that there are folks here who know both, partly because this is a low-level (firmware) issue.
I have 2 EX4200's. 4200-1 & 4200-2 let's say. Each has 2 slices. When I bought ex4200-1 they said it had 15.x on it - it had 10.x instead on both slices. EX4200-2 came with 15.x which is what I needed for BGP route validation among other things.
The 1st sellor sent me a jinstall for 15.x so I used it on ex4200-1 slice2 and of course it didn't work as uboot has to be upgraded.
So the 1st sellor sent me jloader for 12.x and I tried it (2x) but it still won't boot from the new 15.x slice (disk0s1) as it says it can't find the kernal.
Instead I have to set currdev=disk0s1: and then boot & it will boot to the old slice with 10.x - but I need to get 15.x running.

1 - can I copy uboot from 4200-2 to 4200-1 ?
2 - is uboot on eeprom ? does this mean that the jloader upgrade writes to the eeprom ?
3 - what can be wrong with my jloader file ? so I need a later one ? seems like 12.x would have the newer uboot.

Thx


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 25, 2020)

I think this still comes under the "technical discussion of other operating systems rule" which states you cannot discuss such things here.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-forums-rules.38922/


----------



## aragats (Jul 25, 2020)

There is a pretty fresh article on their web site with useful information.
By the way, they still have releases based on FreeBSD 6.1! That's another point of "unsupported versions" discussions in addition to one mentioned by drhowarddrfine .
Why don't you start from scratch by downloading and installing their releases first?


----------



## mikey777 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry if this did not belong here. As I said it seems since JunOS is based on FreeBSD...


----------



## aragats (Jul 27, 2020)

mikey777 said:


> since JunOS is based on FreeBSD


Yes, but there are many variables (besides the forum's rules). U-boot by itself is pretty tricky, especially when used for FreeBSD. If you search for "u-boot" here, you'll find it's not straight forward even with officially supported systems/releases etc. As I already mentioned above, I'd start from their official images (or whatever they provide).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

mikey777 said:


> As I said it seems since JunOS is based on FreeBSD...


Do you regularly take a Ford car to Chevrolet garage for example to get it fixed? It's a car, right? They're all based on the same type of engine. No, of course you don't. Same here.


----------

